# Bank Line - Peter Mortimer



## David Allardice (Aug 19, 2009)

I am searching for my old friend Pete, a fellow apprentice on board MV Ernebank in 1958-59. Any information on his further movements would be much appreciated.


----------



## Alan Rawlinson (Dec 11, 2008)

*Old Ernebank*



David Allardice said:


> I am searching for my old friend Pete, a fellow apprentice on board MV Ernebank in 1958-59. Any information on his further movements would be much appreciated.


Had a great round-the-world trip on the old Ernebank as Apprentice 5 years earlier in 1953 (Coronation year) Have written about it in my ebook called " Merchant Navy Apprentice - 1951 - 1955 ". I shared the cabin stuck on the after end of the boat deck. Great memories of a happy ship.


----------



## AliNev (Mar 22, 2017)

Hello David - I'm Peter's daughter, Alison. Sadly Dad passed away last Sunday, 19th March. I'm together here with my two sisters and Dad's wife and we've been talking so much over the last few days about our lovely Dad's life, including his early adventures in the Merchant Navy. I thought it was worth putting Dad's name into a google search and came up with your post. 
Dad had wanted to find out your whereabouts in recent years and often talked to his wife about it. What a shame that the opportunity to catch up in person has passed, but at least we all have memories and stories to hold on to. Whereabouts in the country/world are you now? 
Look forward to hearing back from you. It's been quite amazing to find your post, so thank you for taking the time to write it.


----------



## linglis (Oct 28, 2005)

David lives in Saint John New Brunswick Canada.


----------



## linglis (Oct 28, 2005)

David lives in Saint John New Brunswick Canada, if you Click on his name, you have choices on how to contact him.


----------



## AliNev (Mar 22, 2017)

Thank you, will do!


----------

